# Private Guidings / Mitangelmöglichkeit --- Ich biete



## Honeyball (21. August 2013)

Hier können Angebote von Boardies rein, die Lust und Laune haben, anderen Boardies mal ihr Revier, ihr Gewässer oder auch ihre speziell bevorzugte Angeltechnik vorzustellen.

Es dürfen nur Beiträge gepostet werden, in denen das Guiding-/Mitangelangebot kurz vorgestellt wird.
Um die Sache übersichtlich zu gestalten, soll jedes Posting genau vier Informationspunkte haben:

Region / Gebiet / Gewässer
Angelmethode / Zielfisch
Zeitraum / Termin
Besonderheiten / Bemerkungen

Hier mal ein Beispiel:


			
				Beispiel schrieb:
			
		

> *Region / Gebiet / Gewässer: *Ostsee rund um Fehmarn
> *Angelmethode / Zielfisch: *Driftangeln auf Dorsch und Platte
> *Zeitraum / Termin: *04. bis 18.08.2013
> *Besonderheiten / Bemerkungen:*
> Ich bin diesen Sommer mit meinem eigenen Boot auf dem Campingplatz Wulfener Hals und kann bis zu 2 weitere Angler mitnehmen (Details per PN)



Alle anderen Beiträge, Bemerkungen und Kommentare werden von uns Mods entweder kommentarlos gelöscht oder in das extra zu diesem Zweck erstellte Thema 
OffTopic zu: Private Guidings / Mitangelmöglichkeiten 
verschoben.

Dies ist eine Kontaktbörse für Boardies, die anderen Boardies eine*kostenlose und freiwillige* Unterstützung anbieten und keine Plattform für irgendwelche kommerziellen Guides. Sollte jemand, der hier ein Angebot einstellen, der für seine Dienste in irgendeiner Form bezahlt werden will, so werden wir Mods entsprechend reagieren. Wir bitten daher darum, dass ihr uns informiert, wenn ihr auf ein Angebot geantwortet habt und der Anbieter dann plötzlich mit irgendwelchen Forderungen auf Euch losgeht. Dass entstandene Kosten (z.B. Bootskraftstoff, Köder/Lockmittel, Erlaubnisscheine) geteilt bzw. verrechnet werden, sollte genauso selbstverständlich sein, wie zum Beispiel die Mithilfe beim Reinigen des Bootes, der benutzten Geräte etc. Eine Entlohnung des "Guides" für seine Dienste ist nicht vorgesehen, was nicht heißt, dass es verboten ist, ihn anschließend noch auf 'nen Kaffee oder 'nen Bierchen oder auch 'ne Currywurst einzuladen o.ä.


----------



## Bobster (21. August 2013)

*AW: Private Guidings / Mitangelmöglichkeit --- Ich biete*

Na, dann fange ich auch mal an 

*Region: Sauerland*

*Gewässer: Listertalsperre und Biggesee*

*Methode: Spinnfischen*

*Zeitraum: Wochenende oder nach Absprache Abends*

*Uferangeln-kein Ansitz !*

Mein Boot möchte ich nicht nehmen, wir können uns aber eins leihen. Persönlich mag ich aber kein "Schleppangeln" #c

Einfach 'ne pn schicken und alles weitere können wir dann absprechen.


----------



## Odery (22. August 2013)

*AW: Private Guidings / Mitangelmöglichkeit --- Ich biete*

*Wo: *1.Ratzeburg / 2. OstHollstein

*Gewässer:* 1.Ratzeburger See / 2. Ostsee

*Zielfisch: *

1. Vom Ruderboot aus auf Hecht/Barsch am Ratzeburgersee. (2-25m tief)

2. Mefo an der Ostsee (Lübeck bis Fehmarn) (Spinne / Fliege)


----------



## Trollwut (22. August 2013)

*AW: Private Guidings / Mitangelmöglichkeit --- Ich biete*

*Region / Gebiet / Gewässer:*
 PLZ-Bereich rund um 97828. Main und einen Baggersee

*Angelmethode / Zielfisch:* 
Feeder, Karpfenfischen, Wallerfischen, generell Ansitzen

*Zeitraum / Termin:*
 Nach Absprache, Wochenends (über Nacht)

*Besonderheiten / Bemerkungen:*
Am Main is ein kleines Boot vorhanden, um Montagen auszubringen


----------



## Franz_16 (22. August 2013)

*AW: Private Guidings / Mitangelmöglichkeit --- Ich biete*

*Region / Gebiet / Gewässer:*
Nordost-Bayern PLZ 95 / Stausee

*Angelmethode / Zielfisch:*
Spinnfischen mit Gummi auf Zander vom Ufer

*Zeitraum / Termin:*
Habe leider wenig Zeit, grundsätzlich lieber in der Woche als am WE. 
*
Besonderheiten / Bemerkungen:*
Geeignetes Angelgerät kann ich ggf. zur Verfügung stellen.  
Fanggarantie kann ich nicht geben, aber die Chancen stehen nicht schlecht.


----------



## Steinbuttt (24. August 2013)

*AW: Private Guidings / Mitangelmöglichkeit --- Ich biete*

*Region / Gebiet / Gewässer:*
Zingst / Darss / Fischland

*Angelmethode / Zielfisch:*
- Zanderfischen vom Boot auf dem Zingster Strom
- Küstenspinnfischen (Belly Boat oder Watangeln) an der Ostseeküste

*Zeitraum / Termin:*
 Auf jedenfall nach Absprache, habe leider wenig Zeit, lieber in der Woche als am WE. 

*Besonderheiten / Bemerkungen:*
- Boot ist vorhanden
- wenn es nicht mit einer gemeinsamen Tour klappen sollte, gebe ich gern regionale Angeltips
- "Stellengeier" oder "Fleischmacher" sind nicht erwünscht!



*SUCHE:  Hechtangeln auf den Bodden um Stralsund & Rügen

*


----------



## mabo1992 (27. August 2013)

*AW: Private Guidings / Mitangelmöglichkeit --- Ich biete*

*Region*: Torgau- Belgern, Mühlberg/Elbe

*Angelmethode/Zielfisch*: Karpfen, Zander, Hecht. Ansitzangeln und Spinnfischen.

*Zeitraum*: Am besten immer 1-2 Wochen spätestens vorher melden.

*Besonderheiten*: Keine die nur Gewässer "stehlen" wollen und die Stellen sehen wollen. Dann hats sich mit meinen Geheimtipps.#t


----------



## Marrec83 (28. August 2013)

*AW: Private Guidings / Mitangelmöglichkeit --- Ich biete*

*Region / Gebiet / Gewässer:*
NRW PLZ 46 / Xantener Nord- Südsee

*Angelmethode / Zielfisch:*
Feedern/ Rotaugen, Spinnen/Barsch, Spinnen/Hecht

*Zeitraum / Termin:*
01.09.2013 - 29.09.2013 an Wochenenden.  
*
Besonderheiten / Bemerkungen:*
Erlaubniskarten im ortsansässigen Angelladen. Hier gibt es auch Futter (Zammataro), Köder und sonstige Geräte. Kann gerne auch auf Barsch oder Hecht gefischt werden (Rotaugen, Barsche und Hechte haben Monopol in unseren Gewässer). Bei Sympatie ist kostenlose Übernachtung möglich. Bootsangeln erlaubt, besitze aber keins.


----------



## Lommel (28. August 2013)

*AW: Private Guidings / Mitangelmöglichkeit --- Ich biete*

Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Boedchen (28. August 2013)

*AW: Private Guidings / Mitangelmöglichkeit --- Ich biete*

*Region / Gebiet / Gewässer:*
Fehmarn_Ostsee

*Angelmethode / Zielfisch:*
Brandungsangeln auf Dorsch_Plattfisch

*Zeitraum / Termin:*
Nach Absprache (Wochenende)
*
Besonderheiten / Bemerkungen:*
Gerät kann ggf. für Interessierte gestellt werden.
Mitfahrgelegenheit ab Gütersloh (Strecke:A2/A7/A1)
Eigene Wattwürmer so wie Spritanteil bei Mitfahrt müssen ggf. selbst getragen werden. Unterkunft kann nach absprache mit einfliessen. Bitte nur ernstgemeinte Anfragen starten.
:vik:


----------



## rvs14 (23. September 2013)

*AW: Private Guidings / Mitangelmöglichkeit --- Ich biete*

Region / Gebiet / Gewässer: Strelasund und Boddengewässer
Angelmethode / Zielfisch: Spinnfischen auf Hecht und Barsch
Zeitraum / Termin: Nach Absprache am Wochenende
Besonderheiten / Bemerkungen:
Boot mit Echolot und GPS ist vorhanden, Spritkosten müssten mit übernommen werden. Ich wäre erfreut wenn ihr Erfahrung im Bereich des Gummifischangelns mitbringt. 

*Da ich selber noch unter 18 bin suche ich auch nur Personen unter 18 Jahren!
Am Besten wär es wenn ihr zwischen 14 und 17 Jahren alt wärt! 
*


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Private Guidings / Mitangelmöglichkeit --- Ich biete*

*Region/Gewässer:* (Mittel)Rheingebiet zwischen Braubach & Landesgrenze NRW Haupsächlich im Gebiet Koblenz-Neuwied

*Angelmethode/Zielfisch:* Vom Boot aus auf dem Rhein auf Hecht, Barsch, Zander, event. Waller.

*Zeitraum/Termin:* Nach Absprache, meistens Sonntags oder Donnerstags, im Sommer auch Abends/Nachts.

*Besonderheiten / Bemerkungen*: max. 2 Personen, Kosten für Erlaubnis: 5€/Tag, 11€/Woche, 31€/Jahr zzgl. 10€/Jahr für die Angelerlaubnis als Mitangler vom Boot, so stehts auf dem Erlaubnisschein. 

Dieses Geld geht nicht an mich, das kostet der Schein, wandert in die Kasse des LV RLP und wird beim Scheinkauf im Angelladen dort bezahlt.

Boot (4.20m Topcraft Millenium) ist mit Echolot (Lowrance X5), Bugmotor und 25PS Außenborder ausgestattet, auf Wunsch mit Plattform mit und ohne Stuhl, Spritkosten werden ehrlich geteilt, ansonsten ist die ganze Sache wirklich kostenlos, mein reines Privatvergnügen und hat nichts mit meinem Arbeitgeber zu tun.
Wer hier länger Urlaub oder ein verlängertes Wochenende verbringen möchte dem kann ich auch noch bei der Suche nach Campingplatz oder Stellplatz behilflich sein.




​


----------



## Rudelgurke (19. März 2014)

*AW: Private Guidings / Mitangelmöglichkeit --- Ich biete*

Region/Gewässer: Oberbayern, im Speziellen München West und Richtung Allgäu.

Angelmethode/Zielfisch: Uferfischen (Spinn- und Ansitz-), Zielfisch ist jeder, je nach Gewässer und Saison.

Zeitraum/Termin: Nach Absprache

Besonderheiten / Bemerkungen: Biete hier Erfahrung für (unerfahrene) Angler, die Lust haben zu zweit oder in lustiger Runde Natur, Fisch und zur Not ein kleines Bier zu genießen


----------



## Angelgolli (31. Mai 2016)

*Angelurlaub*

Fahre mit meinen Boot nach Frankreich auf die Insel Oleron. Da meine Frau nicht die ganze Zeit bootfahren möchte, kann sich gern Mitangler melden. Zeit 27.6- 23.7.2216. Boot ist dann im Hafen von St. Denis de oleron.


----------



## DerZar1 (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angelurlaub*

Ich guck mal,ob ich in 200 Jahren noch einen Termin in der Zeit frei habe


----------



## Hänger06 (9. Dezember 2018)

Moin Moin, mach ich doch mal das hier nach oben.

Biete Face to Face mein Hamburger Zander/Hecht/Barsch Jagdrund zum Tausch.. mach das schon seit über 30Jahren in HH in und um selbiger Stadt. Am 22.12 in Hamburg der Freie und Beste Abangletag in der Chity.....T.d.Z. Gruß


----------

